# Stage-N-Studio



## Catherder (Sep 10, 2019)

Anybody order from this company before? I'm pricing out a cyc, and their costs seem pretty low compared to some other quotes I've gotten back. Since my pops always told me if it's too good to be true it probably ain't, I figured I'd poll the hive and see if their stuff is any good. We don't need Broadway quality (it's for a small school club and a small auditorium space) but I don't want to waste a good portion of our budget on total crap.

Thanks.

http://www.stage-n-studio.com/

Edit: Company’s actual name is Theater Service and Supply Co.


----------



## microstar (Sep 11, 2019)

If I remember correctly, they have been around for a very long time. Just make sure you are comparing the same fabric (ie weight of muslin) in your quotes.


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 11, 2019)

Catherder said:


> Anybody order from this company before? I'm pricing out a cyc, and their costs seem pretty low compared to some other quotes I've gotten back. Since my pops always told me if it's too good to be true it probably ain't, I figured I'd poll the hive and see if their stuff is any good. We don't need Broadway quality (it's for a small school club and a small auditorium space) but I don't want to waste a good portion of our budget on total crap.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


* @Catherder* as *@microstar * Pointed out: The same type, weight, color and quality of fabric PLUS: 
Finished the same way. Things to specify, check and be certain of: 
How do you want the top finished; Burlap or light weight canvas across the full width? 
- Grommets. 
- What color grommets, less important when trimmed out of site and masked by a border. Normally matte black grommets are requested on black masking. 
- Do you want ties supplied and installed all across the top? 
- Do you want the center indicated: Indelibly marked on the burlap, or a different colored grommet, or a different colored tie??? 
How do you want the bottom finished: 
- Hemmed. 
- Pocketed to accept schedule 40 1/2" (ID) threaded iron pipe with clearance for couplings? 
- Pocketed to accept chain? Do you want the chain supplied?? Supplied and installed??? 
- Do you want the chain / pipe pocket installed 2" above the finished edge so that the finished edge crumples tightly against your deck? 
This is commonly specified so it seals tightly preventing light leaks and seeing the feet of performers crossing behind your soft cyc;. 
How do you want the sides finished: Hemmed, hemmed and reinforced to accept stretchers?? 
Be sure you've clearly specified not only the exact material, weight and color you want but how you want it finished as well as when you need it. 

I suspect you've seen where I'm going. If left unspecified, you're at the mercy of their standards ( low, high, indifferent ) It is far better to clearly specify what you want and how you want it finished UP FRONT than to be shipping it back to have modifications made after. 
Some modifications are difficult / impossible / COSTLY to incorporate after the fact. 
For example: If you want a chain or pipe pocket added across the bottom, either your finished soft cyc' is now going to end up appreciably shorter. 
Or they're going to sew additional fabric on your already seamed bottom edge. 
Or they're going to charge you for all new material and work to remake it properly. 
BOTTOM LINE: Be sure you've specified exactly what you want, how you want it finished and when you need it. 
As you said: "We don't need Broadway quality (it's for a small school club and a small auditorium space)" 
True but it's for YOUR space and you ought to be cautious and ask all the right questions when comparing 'Apples to apples' ; not all 'apples' are fresh from the tree, some have fallen, laid on the ground, and been nibbled by passing squirrels. 
With all best wishes. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Catherder (Sep 11, 2019)

@RonHebbard and @microstar - thanks for the advice and the replies. Asked for a fabric sample, and will make sure I am specific when I do the actual order - wherever I end up getting it from. We're in budget season, and it's nice to have answers to "why can't you get the less expensive one".


----------

